

Rob Pike's OSCON 2010 keynote speech, "Public Static Void" - gnuvince
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kj5ApnhPAE

======
papaf
That's a short and inspiring talk. I found myself at <http://golang.org/> for
the first time after seeing it.

